# Anyone Ever Heard Of EUPaycam.net scams?



## Gene (Oct 2, 2005)

I received my latest credit card bill and there was a charge for $19.95 to something called EUPaycom.net. There was an 800 number for them on my credit card bill so I called them. They said they were an internet billing and customer service company that works for online vendors and merchants. 

The guy there said I had applied for membership and that's why the charge was there. Of course I never did and have never even heard of EUPaycom.net. He said there were even some charges being made on my account with them. I told him he better cancel any bogus membership and to stop any charges coming in to them.

He said he would credit my card for the membership and cancel any charges there were. He said to call my local police, (which I thought was absurd as what can they do?), and to contact my credit card company which of course I was going to do anyway. He seemed very sincere and apologetic.

My credit card people said they would put a note on my account and that they would call EUPaycom.net. They then said for me to call something called "Investigative Solutions" tomorrow morning and report this.

The reason I'm bringing all this up is I really don't do business on the internet with anyone anymore except with CPF members and vendors that advertise here. In fact, in the last year, the ONLY orders I've ever placed online, (and that was two orders), was with Sears. 

I've been very lucky since I first bought a computer and went online in 1996 and have had no scams or problems with my dealings online. I've read the horror stories of others and know that online scammers are getting more and more sophisticated. I just want to know if any CPFer or vendor here has heard of or uses EUPaycom.net as it looks like there's some fraud going on.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 3, 2005)

Never heard this.
Does the "EU" part in their name has something to do with Europe?
bernie


----------



## BB (Oct 3, 2005)

They are also known as paycom.com and billingsupport.com and, if you look those names up you will find:

See No Evil



> *Much of the raunchy porn on the Internet wouldn't exist were it not for the help of a handful of legitimate companies operating quietly in the background.*



-Bill

PS: Do contact your local police and get a file number--if nothing else, if (or when) these guys re-submit the charge you will have a police report to contest it.

2nd, if there are multiple charges on different days--then it is less likely to be a "one off" data entry error, and more likely that somebody has enough information to use your credit card (at least with the "gray market" billing services companies). I would suggest that you immediately kill that number and get a new one... These fraud guys (and the companies that indirectly support them) are relentless. -BB


----------



## Gene (Oct 4, 2005)

Bernie,
No, they're in the USA but on the WWW, they're actually everywhere!

Bill,
Thanks for the info but, (and I'm sure guys here won't believe it), I've NEVER been on a porn site of any kind. I HATE porn and even if I didn't, I wouldn't peruse those sites because they would seem to be the most likely to scam someone. Also, as to reporting this to my local police department, I live so rural that my local police department is almost like in the Andy Griffith show!  

There were no charges on my actual credit card but the guy at EUpaycom.net told me that there were some charges through their service which may have been some porno pictures according to that link you gave. He said he would immediately refuse payment for them and would credit my card for the membership. He also said he had an e-mail address on my account with them for someone at yahoo.com which I had never heard of. He said they would investigate it and press charges.

My worst fear is HOW did someone get enough info about me to even open up an account? I think the internet is getting so wide open and so many talented young computer nerds are looking for an easy way to make money that NOTHING may stop them in the future.


----------



## BB (Oct 4, 2005)

From that 4 year old article they posted--the folks charge not only the card member a (monthly?) $20 fee, they also charge the "merchant" ~10% in transaction fees to make up for the high level of fraud. A normal merchant would be in 2%-4% range or so and no fees from you...

Would they prosecute?... I doubt it. They make their living on the edge by charging high fees on questionable account setups. They probably don't have anything other than your CC number and a throwaway email address.

I would still "phone in" a CC fraud report to the local police. They are not going to do anything, but, if somebody does more fraud in your name, you will have a police report to date the initial fraud and it may help you clean some of the mess up later.

And from experience with my parents who were scammed by folks in Canada (by the way, Montreal is the telecommunications capital of fraud in North America), I did not change her phone number the first time (she was stopped from Western Union'ing money to Canada by an alert small grocery owner and the cops)--they simply keep calling her back until they got her weak spot and she sent $20k before we found out and stopped her.

Believe me, change anything that you can (like your CC number) and start using a PO Box for all mail (if you can). Once you are in the bad guys' "system" they will continue until their information in hand is no longer any good. Also shred/burn/etc. all of your bills/statements/CC applications too.

I called Canadian Mounties, FBI, Local Police--nobody cared or did anything (other than the air courier service local manager who was extremely pissed that they were using his company to transport the funds). I had financial records and even answering machine messages of these guys passing themselves off as US Federal Agents. The manager had phone numbers, names, address for delivery and delayed the phony “money drop” for two weeks to try and get a cross boarder team to bust these guys... Nothing. A month later and FBI guy came by and took the, now cold, information.

If you look around on the web, there is information on how to report your CC hacked information to the credit tracking folks... You may need it if more happens.

I am trying to scare you... There is very little being done to stop these crimes.

-Bill


----------



## xxcollxx (Dec 20, 2006)

i have had the same problem on my credit card, what do i do? it has charged £13.50 three times and £1.50 each time too, what do I do? What is it for?

I would be very grateful if someone could help because I have never had a credit card before and i'v cancelled it because of this?
It was on my debit card bill too?


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2006)

xxcollxx,
Call your CC company immediately! They will put a stop on payment and will refuse any other charges. I guess you're saying you've cancelled your CC and that will have to happen anyway.


----------



## Radio (Dec 20, 2006)

The majority of CC fraud does not happen on the internet, It happens at restaurants and Gas stations, places where your card leaves your sight!!!
Call the CC company immeditely.


----------



## xxcollxx (Jan 16, 2007)

I cancelled it. It really worries me though that people can get hold of my details so readily.


----------

